

The EU may have just banned the anonymous sale of online goods and services - joepie91_
http://cryto.net/~joepie91/blog/2015/01/13/the-eu-may-have-just-banned-anonymous-sale-of-online-goods-and-services/

======
sarciszewski
This is incredibly distressing news for anyone who allows purchases with BTC.
For the rest of us, I don't know what exactly this changes in the privacy
domain; anonymous sales were never really part of anyone's business model that
I can think of.

------
resonantcore
I have a question that I fear may be taken the wrong way:

How does this affect people who only do business in the US?

